# Flame moss flowers?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Got these weird fuzzy red dots sprouting on the flame moss 

Are they flame moss flowers? or something else?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Mosses don't have flowers; they produce spores and those are produced in capsules (this is the simple version.  ). . . The dots are probably not capsules but rather rhizoids -- rootlike structures. In other words, your mossess are doing well and trying to establish themselves further in your tank.


----------

